# How'd you get yours



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been reading the forums for a while, and something that I've never quite understood was how did so many people here get boyfriends/girlfriends/husbands/wives. And I say 'so many' because even if the reality is only 1% of the people on this site actually have them, that'd be more than I thought was possible with SA. I've always thought SA was characterized by the inability to do something like that, so I'm asking how did you guys overcome this. Or did you have to overcome it at all. Or maybe you weren't born like this? For me it's pretty much unfathomable. But obviously quite a few of you have found a way.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I could see myself getting an online boyfriend and then meeting him in person, couldn't see it happening any other way for me. But even online the guys I like reject me, latest case is even after he led me on. I'm not even sure I want a boyfriend anymore, whenever I come across someone I'd wanna date they always reject me, lead me on, end up changing, or I find out their a liar.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I found my last serious girlfriend on AOL. She lived in Chattanooga when I lived in Myrtle Beach. It went well for a while, then ended about a year and a half ago. I've been single since.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess my question was, how did you overcome your SA to get a BF/GF? Cause I've always thought not being able to speak in front of others (especially the opposite sex) is one of the most common SA-things.

And yeah I realize SA is multi faceted and isn't any 1 thing.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I was just plain lucky. He started talking to me. I was wayyyy too scared to ever start talking to him. There was lots of thoughts like "He's just being nice", "He would never like me". "He must think I'm such a loser"... it took us a long time, but we finally figured out that our feelings were mutual. I definitely haven't overcome my SA, especially in the talking-to-the-opposite-sex respect. Like I said. I was just lucky.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

My stories:

The first gf noticed me in her class and around the dorm and basically forced her way into my life (which was just fine, lol). She invited herself over for pizza, came to my room dressed in a cute little skirt and before the night was over she was in my bed asking me to join her. She was hot and the first girl to really show an interest in me, so of course I fell for her. In the end we realized our personalities and values were completely different. We don't even talk anymore.

The second one was a total stranger when I introduced myself and chatted to her in the laundry room. It was the first time I'd ever done that to a complete stranger, but she just oozed kindness so I felt alright about it. Plus she had the sweetest smile that would encourage anyone, even an SAer, to talk to her. A few weeks later she caught me in an elevator and asked me up to her room. We broke up last summer and recently became friends again.

My current gf I met through SAS and I was moving to her area so we got to know each other better through emails as I was driving over. When I moved into my apt, we met up in person and hung out for a few weeks before realizing that we both liked each other that way. I confessed first and she was pretty oblivious, so I took a risk and basically had to lay it on her :lol She's a lot of fun and one of the sweetest people I know. We recently went on a road trip together which is something I never got to do with my past girlfriends. We spend weekends together and share our hopes and worries. It's cool. I really like her :love


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

At first, it requires rohypnol and handcuffs. They eventually give in. 


..oh wait, you were serious? I've been perpetually single ever since SA kicked into gear. It'd take a very forward and patient girl to get me now. Plus, she'd have to break into my house and pretty much rape me. which would be great.


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

Most of the girls I've been with have approached me first.
For the most part though, those encounters ended in
one-night stands or 1-2 week long "relationships".
Often due to the fact that I wasn't interested in
the girl to begin with...
I've actually only had like 4 *real* relationships in my life.

Anyways, "how did you get yours" was the question, right?
Here's the story about how I met my fiancee (*warning* this is long):

I met her at this "culture workshop" that I go to regularly.
I had been going there for a year already when she joined.
We didn't talk for the first couple of times she was there.
In fact, she's _extremely_ shy, to the point where it's ridiculous,
so she didn't talk to anyone else either.
She just kinda sat there in the corner, all alone.
Even so, she was so incredibly beautiful, I developed
a major crush on her.

Fortunatly, that "workshop" thingie has a list
of everyone's phone number...
So one night I was feeling really down. More than usual even.
It was at the point where I didn't care about anything at all.
So my mindset was that a rejection wouldn't make a lick of difference.
I sent her a text-message, asking her if she'd like to chat for a while.
She sent me her e-mail address, and asked me to come on MSN.
We talked there for a bit, and for some reason, we really connected.
Anyways, she had a boyfriend already - not only that, but he's the
only boyfriend she's ever had _and_ they've been together
for 6 years! So I thought "whatever... at least we could be friends."

So the next week, we met again at the "workshop".
She was still too shy to talk to me in person.
Instead she just kinda "stalked" me around the whole evening.
Finally, I just went up to her and asked if she'd like to go
grab a beer or something afterwards.
She said she'd love to, so I was just kinda like "ok, cool. Talk to you afterwards then"
and went back to my own business.

So after we were done there, we walked over to this nearby pub.
We started talking, and for some reason it didn't feel awkward at all.
It was as if something just "clicked" between us,
and made us feel comfortable with eachother.
We sat there for several hours, and talked about everything.

Then came closing hours, and I was calling a cab home.
As the taxi pulled up, she asked me if I was tired.
I said "no, not really". She then asked me if maybe
we could go back to my place and keep talking for a while.

":wtf is going on here?"

Anyways, I wasn't going to turn down the offer,
so we go back to my flat.
So we're sitting on the couch talking,
when all of a sudden she says to me
that she's really falling for me.
That she'd been watching me since she first started
coming to the "workshop", and had been wanting to
talk to me - and now that she has gotten to know me,
she's falling in love with me.

So I just kiss her, thinking to myself that
even if she doesn't mean it, the worst thing that
can happen is that I end up having a one-night stand with
the girl I've had a crush on for weeks.
Anyways, we end up in bed and she spends the night.

The next morning, we wake up together,
and the first thing she says is "I love you".
Cathces me off-guard. I'm used to casual sex - not this.
A little too much, a little too soon for me.

Still, a little cautious, I ask her if she really means
what she's saying.
She goes on to rant about her boyfriend,
and that the only reason she was with him was because she thought
she'd never fall in love with anyone, and at least he
treated her well. Saying how she can't be with him
anymore now that she's learned what it's like to really
be in love.

Then comes the big question:
She asks me if want a relationship with her.
I'm a little hesitant... even though I have a crush on her,
she's throwing all these big words and heavy feelings in my lap
a little fast here.
Still, you don't turn down the person you have a crush on.
So I say "sure, we can give it a shot."
She left her boyfriend that day.

So yeah, basically I stole her away from another guy.
Probably not a very nice thing to do,
but then again, it was her choice.

Still together, and she moved in with me in January.
We're getting married this summer.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have had several relationships in my life. Sometimes you just "click" with someone. And that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm interested in this question too. Because, since 98% of women value confidence most in a guy's attractiveness, how can a guy show confidence to her if he has social anxiety?

Unless you're somehow both anxious AND self-confident, you guys who have had women approach you must be REALLY hot


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Met my gf here on SAS in oct 05 and have been with her ever since.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



vincebs said:


> I'm interested in this question too. Because, since 98% of women value confidence most in a guy's attractiveness, how can a guy show confidence to her if he has social anxiety?


I guess I don't value confidence that much then. Some of the best relationships that I've been in have been with shy, quiet, unassuming men.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I love the feeling of first meeting someone and being interested in him and feeling excited. I miss talking to someone romantically. It usually goes to ****e anyway, but it's always great at the beginning. 

I get so jealous of those who are intimate with the one they really love and to know that that person loves you back. That's something I want to experience so badly because I know that kind of intimacy is on another level than just having sex.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Naitzmic, my ADD almost got the best of me, but I'm glad it didn't. That's a really nice story, congrats. Usually if a girl says "I love you" and "Let's be in a relationship" so soon, a guy would head for the hills, but it sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I was pursued by non sa suffering males. I have a habit of talking back when i am talked at and the rest is history.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



starblob said:


> I was pursued by non sa suffering males. I have a habit of talking back when i am talked at and the rest is history.


 :lol how dare you talk back


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I talk back plenty, but they turn out to be jerkoffs. I think it's just a matter of "clicking" with someone as mentioned earlier. I'm too young to feel like I'll be alone forever. Ah well...


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

My husband and I were friends first. Then we just fell in love. Actually he was my neighbor. Other boyfriends like in school I only had one. He was my first love but a big time druggy (he didn't remember who I was most of the time). :stu 

Angel
Married almost 7 years


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Naitzmic said:


> I met her at this "culture workshop" that I go to regularly.
> I had been going there for a year already when she joined.


What the heck is a "culture workshop"? Is it a school and/or workplace kind of thing?

Lifetimer


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

Lifetimer said:


> Naitzmic said:
> 
> 
> > I met her at this "culture workshop" that I go to regularly.
> ...


It's a voulenteer group where artists of different
crafts get together to make shows.
For example, I'm a musician and my fiancee is a painter.


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

Let's see...In my 21 years of life I've had 2 gf's. One is my current gf. My first I met in one of my Education Courses at college. She sat next to me and talked to me...I was stunned. We exchanged AIM handles and phone #s. She initiated everything, we went out as "friends" 3 times before we started dating. Sadly, she broke up with me 5 days after we became a "couple" because she met another guy at a bar. She broke my heart at the time, but I realized it was for the best because she wasn't right for me. She is the complete opposite of SA and couldn't understand why I was the way I am.

My gf now though, I actually asked out. We went to High School together but we didn't know eachother then. We student teach in the same elementary school and when I registered for my Facebook page, I decided to add her as a friend. She immediately messaged me to say hi and we chatted for a while. I asked her to have lunch with me in the teacher's lounge one day and she said yes. Then that night I asked her on IM if she would like to go out on a date with me sometime soon! And she said, of course! I couldn't believe how much confidence I had when it came to asking her out. And she's great...I'd had a crush on her since the beginning of the semester but I didn't have the confidence to do anything about it.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Well the closest thing to a relationship was when i was working at a school putting in some electrical and some girl would come up at every lunch and would talk to me and try to get to know me. Bad thing is she was underaged and tried to lie to get me to beleive she was 18. I liked her but not worth going to jail for.

Every other time no woman is patient enough to keep talking to me past 5 minutes because of how i act.

I've had women come to me in bars for 1 night things. Basically they just wanted to get nailed and didn't care about talking.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



Failure said:


> I've had women come to me in bars for 1 night things. Basically they just wanted to get nailed and didn't care about talking.


Why can't I ever meet women like that? :sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Naitzmic said:


> Most of the girls I've been with have approached me first.
> For the most part though, those encounters ended in
> one-night stands or 1-2 week long "relationships".
> Often due to the fact that I wasn't interested in
> ...


cool story. i enjoyed reading it. it gives me hope. =P


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

GlueEater said:


> I've been reading the forums for a while, and something that I've never quite understood was how did so many people here get boyfriends/girlfriends/husbands/wives. And I say 'so many' because even if the reality is only 1% of the people on this site actually have them, that'd be more than I thought was possible with SA. I've always thought SA was characterized by the inability to do something like that, so I'm asking how did you guys overcome this. Or did you have to overcome it at all. Or maybe you weren't born like this? For me it's pretty much unfathomable. But obviously quite a few of you have found a way.


thank you ! I've been wondering what's the secret/or non-secret! I totally thought that relationships were just beyond reach for those that don't have any relationships with other people.

i see...clicking...sounds easy, but I don't know if I could find someone that I would and vice versa click with. thanks naitzmic for telling your story like the other person above my post, this really does make me feel more hopeful. it was quite beautiful, teaar. haha it was beautiful though.

It sounds like AIM is suppose to be less scary than talking face-to-face, and yet for me it's really not. It's like the phone phobia i used to have. I do get it and at the same time I don't get my phobia. Really it's like posting here but not. I know why...sigh. So I guess for SASers they have to get over IM phobia or get on it long enough to click with another person.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

treksalot said:


> GlueEater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading the forums for a while, and something that I've never quite understood was how did so many people here get boyfriends/girlfriends/husbands/wives. And I say 'so many' because even if the reality is only 1% of the people on this site actually have them, that'd be more than I thought was possible with SA. I've always thought SA was characterized by the inability to do something like that, so I'm asking how did you guys overcome this. Or did you have to overcome it at all. Or maybe you weren't born like this? For me it's pretty much unfathomable. But obviously quite a few of you have found a way.
> ...


For me it's not so much IMphoboia, because I really do think AIM is easier than talking. The hardest part with AIM for me isn't the texting, it's the asking for the SN.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

GlueEater said:


> The hardest part with AIM for me isn't the texting, it's the asking for the SN.


What is "SN"? Social Security Number?


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

TX boy said:


> GlueEater said:
> 
> 
> > The hardest part with AIM for me isn't the texting, it's the asking for the SN.
> ...


screen name. lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



leppardess said:


> vincebs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in this question too. Because, since 98% of women value confidence most in a guy's attractiveness, how can a guy show confidence to her if he has social anxiety?
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

GlueEater said:


> For me it's not so much IMphoboia, because I really do think AIM is easier than talking. The hardest part with AIM for me isn't the texting, it's the asking for the SN.


Are we talking about anybody or just specific people you like?


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

treksalot said:


> GlueEater said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's not so much IMphoboia, because I really do think AIM is easier than talking. The hardest part with AIM for me isn't the texting, it's the asking for the SN.
> ...


Well yeah, of course it's gonna be harder to ask someone I like. But I really mean just anyone. A person I meet etc.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

GlueEater said:


> treksalot said:
> 
> 
> > GlueEater said:
> ...


But does it go away or is it less if the person seems more likely to give it to you?


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

treksalot said:


> GlueEater said:
> 
> 
> > treksalot said:
> ...


hmm, I'm afraid we might be losing each other, or is it just me. I'm not sure I completely understand your question as a whole, but here goes. Tell me if I'm wrong or something.

It doesn't go away, it never goes away.

And maybe it's because I"m so reserved, but I wouldnt' even consider asking for someone's screen name unless I"m like 99% sure they'd give it to me without being all weirded out about it.

And the thing I was talking about (in case you misunderstood, I guess this would be a rephrase) is how using AIM isn't as anxiety inducing as talking in real life or talking on the phone. ANd how the only part of it that comes close to the level of phone-anxiety would be the asking for the screen name.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

ha! I totally follow with what you said much earlier about being afraid to ask for sn of people, so I understand that. 

I guess you were confused since you didn't know where I was going with that question so I'll go ahead. I was trying to gauge how severe your sn phobia was. I know you didn't say whether or not you are ready to work towards facing your sn phobia...but if you are would it help you if you ask me for my sn? Or is that not even remotely a scary situation?


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a little different. In general, life, I probably wouldn't ask you for your sn. Why? I'm not sure if it's because I don't see a reason for it or because I'm so use to avoiding contact with other people. So it's a little stressful, but not as much because you told me everything and are pretty much asking me 'if it would be ok with me if I asked you for your sn', kinda weird yeah I know. So hyphothetically, no. 

What IS anxiety inducing is what I might have to do after I get the sn, talk or socialize or something.

Get it?


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

then you're the same as me. It's the conversation that troubles me. Ha, I thought it was odd that you said you weren't afraid of IMing but of asking for the sn. When really it's the conversation on IM. I got it now that it's out there and clear.



> it's not so much IMphoboia, because I really do think AIM is easier than talking. The hardest part with AIM for me isn't the texting, it's the asking for the SN.


 this made it sound as though the texting which means following up with comments, making conversation wasn't a toughie for you, but asking for the person's sn was.

I hope I didn't irritate you with my questions.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



treksalot said:


> then you're the same as me. It's the conversation that troubles me. Ha, I thought it was odd that you said you weren't afraid of IMing but of asking for the sn. When really it's the conversation on IM. I got it now that it's out there and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I get what you mean. ANd yeah, that's pretty true, it is the conversation when you break it all down. But for me, this is just me, the only time i even consider asking for the sn, and I mean the only time it will even enter my mind is when I'm with friends or people I"ve known for a long time. So in cases like that, which are the most common cases for me, it's the asking that's the problem,

For example, I like talking to my cousins and enjoy having them around. yet I do not have their SNs.


----------



## angelbaby (Apr 24, 2007)

I have had a lot of boyfriends due to my looks only. All of the jerks got "bored" and left since i guess my personality doesn't match my appearance. My current bf is a sweetheart but he doesn't know that I have SA which i definitely plan to tell him. He is the type of person that doesn't care about how much i talk or don't talk. 

The advice i can give you is to have confidence. Its hard when you have SA I know this! But seeing all of the positive traits that you have and learning to accept that you don't have to be a person that talks too much and won't shutup is key for confidence. That is the first step. The right person for you will be by your side no matter what. :kiss


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, the last guy I dated I met through my friend. I met my friend in a class I took last fall with her. She sat in front of me so I felt comfortable talking to her/asking questions.


----------



## blackwidow (May 2, 2007)

I met my husband through a friend, I kind of got the feeling I was being set up, so I avoided him like the plague, because I was pretty sure he was not going to like me.

People had invited me to go to a park, I didn't realize how many people would be there, otherwise I would have refused, so when I got there I decided to go for a walk by myself, and my husband just happened to be looking for his friend, so he walked along with me.

I think he realized I was shy because we didn't do anything with the group, and he just wanted to stay by my side. Everyone went back to his house afterward, and he took me to his room to get away from the crowd (he really meant well...we just talked). I felt very comfortable around him, when there was silence it was never awkward, it's hard to explain, he was very intuitive, he just knew how to treat me to make me feel comfortable. We had a lot in common, I'm kind of a geek, and he was the first person that didn't make me feel like I was strange. I felt very comfortable talking to him.

I think we were in love, I'm not sure...I felt sick to my stomach, couldn't eat, couldn't sleep, couldn't think straight...but because of my SA I still felt eventually he would fall out of love with me and I could't bear the pain of going through a rejection, so I wanted to end our relationship. The poor guy was really confused, he thought things were going great, but he didn't want to let me go, so he thought he would prove how serious he was by asking to marry me....and I said ok, we only knew each other for a few months but I guess with some people you just know. To this day he's my best friend. 

Sometimes life just gives you a break I guess, but honestly I didn't think someone like me would ever get married, I wasn't thinking about it, I wasn't even trying, I was more focused on personal growth, independence, and just learning to be happy with me.


----------



## m18r18 (May 1, 2007)

My first girlfriend I met at work. I had dated several times in the past but this was my first long-lasting relationship. I just saw her pass by my desk one day and thought that she was very beautiful. I started talking to her in the breakroom and it went from there.

Even though we have SAD, just showing interest to someone you like is enough to get things started. Like anything it's that first step that is the hardest.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



GlueEater said:


> I guess my question was, how did you overcome your SA to get a BF/GF? Cause I've always thought not being able to speak in front of others (especially the opposite sex) is one of the most common SA-things.
> 
> And yeah I realize SA is multi faceted and isn't any 1 thing.


I'm curious about this as well. Reading some of the responses here I am still at a loss at how people with anxiety are able to accomplish this. For me I find it extremely difficult to be comfortable around other people. I'm always worried about judgement and have had very few friendships for this reason. In fact, the only real friendship that's lasted for a lengthy period of time has been with someone that also has social anxiety. If friendships are such a problem I imagine forming a relationship with another person would be even more nerve-racking. How do you get past the fear of judgement enough to be that close with another human being? If not a relationship then comfortable enough to date, have flings/one-nighters, etc, with other people. I'm wondering if it depends on the level of anxiety a person is suffering from as my case has been on the severe end-- or is it just one of those things that's individualized between people with anxiety so that it's easier for some people to slip into than others?


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

We met in the "where are you from" thread (lived in the same small town), started emailing each other, eventually met in person on halloween 2004, became best friends and it just grew from there.


----------



## Lobster Magnet (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, since our 2 year anniversary is coming up soon, I thought I would tell a little story of how me and my husband met... 

Oh, AOL, how I love thee. Believe it or not, husband and I met in a KoRn chat room (yeah, the band). We were both going to a concert in our area and we started talking. I never found chatting/IMing to be too difficult for me. I never ended up going to the Korn concert because my friend bailed out on me and there was no way I would go to a concert by myself. 

Anyway, over the next year and a half we continually IMed each other, and it wasnt until after the first year did we exchange pictures, and shortly after telephone numbers. Both of us at the time had anxiety problems, so we were cautious. Naturally, that first phone call was horrifying, but each subsequent call got easier and easier. 

After 2 years of conversing, we finally met in person and have been together ever since (about 6 years now). Our first meeting was indeed anxiety provoking - to say the least - but since we knew so much about each other already it was easy to seamlessly start conversations face to face like we did in IM. 

I think the success of our marriage has been the fact that he has had experience with anxiety, and can relate to my problems. His anxiety is nearly gone nowadays, whereas mine is still raging. So it's nice to have some sympathy from him. 

Still trying to think up a kickass anniversary present for him...


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I met my gf through SA Connections


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm envious. I haven't been here in months because the site got me down all too frequently, ironically, I come back, read this thread, and feel even worse. Yeah, I know, my fault for visiting. On a brighter note, it's great to see there's a growing group of SAS members finding someone that make you at the least smile despite having SA. Kudos to you, you deserve to be happy for all you've been through.


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

thread killer!


----------



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

i met my current boyfriend at the airport I train I. We were both student pilots at the time and we were chasing eachother around in the local traffic pattern. I heard him announce over the frequency and I said to myself "he sounds like a nice guy". I ended up meeting him later that day and a flight instructor of ours mentioned that we should exchange phoen numbers and become study buddies. Well he ended up calling me maybe about once every few weeks and we became very good friends. He asked me out seven months ago and we have been together even since. I guess when Im around him I sorta forget that I even have SA. There is just no worries when Im with him. He is very talkative and lively and I am not as talkative, so we balance eachother out pretty good


----------



## maidmarion (May 21, 2007)

Well I met my now husband 10 years ago through working in a pub whilst at college. It was not love at first sight for me, we became friends and then fell in love. 

It wasn't difficult at all because in lots of ways he was very much like me.. we were socially awkward together.. lol. I had other flirtations and relationships before him even though i've had SA for quite some time.. I guess I didn't used to have it as bad as I do now.. that and drugs and alcohol work wonders to breaking down barriers  

And of course it helps if you're halfway good looking because then you don't have to make any effort at all


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



BCdude said:


> The next morning we both decided to be FWB for the time being and I went home to my roommate already up. He was extremely pissed that we did not get a chance to talk, but as soon as he found out why he quickly forgave me.


Guy Code. Well done! :banana


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: re: How'd you get yours*



Invisible To The World said:


> i met my current boyfriend at the airport I train I. We were both student pilots at the time and we were chasing eachother around in the local traffic pattern. I heard him announce over the frequency and I said to myself "he sounds like a nice guy". I ended up meeting him later that day and a flight instructor of ours mentioned that we should exchange phoen numbers and become study buddies. Well he ended up calling me maybe about once every few weeks and we became very good friends. He asked me out seven months ago and we have been together even since. I guess when Im around him I sorta forget that I even have SA. There is just no worries when Im with him. He is very talkative and lively and I am not as talkative, so we balance eachother out pretty good


Hey i'm surprised to find an aviator on this board, thats cool! Female pilots are quite a rarity but there are plenty good lookin' female pilots out there :yes

Pretty funny story that I just recalled from my training days: At my flight school we had two that were gorgeous (especially one - like a model - petite, blonde, had this flirty kind of voice/actions, every young guy trainee was in lust with her, lol). We had a few cool flight instructors, one flight instructor was young (like 25), really laid-back hyped up cool guy (like a frat guy basically). Well, I went in there around 3pm on an afternoon as I wanted to jumpseat on my buddies flight (sit in the back of the 172' during a 50 mile cross country). His flight instructor is the laid-back frat guy, who also is the flight instructor to 1 of the gorgeous girls (the one thats model-like).

So my buddy was preflighting his plane, I was standing outside of the plane just watching/chilling in the wind. A C-172 was coming onto the ramp after just arriving - it was my buddies flight instructor and, get this, the gorgeous-model like girl as his student, haha what timing. My buddy and I were like 'dammnn...' (was pretty funny as we kind of looked at the plane/her in lust). So they park the 172 next to my buddies 172' that hes preflighting. The flight instructor & the girl go inside to debrief. FI comes out 10 mins later, asks if we're ready to roll and all preflight complete, 'yep', I hope in the back, buddy in the left seat and frat-guy like FI in the right seat.

Now, this FI is a cool dude, so as we closed the doors and were getting ready to go through the pre-start checklist, we seen the girl walking to her car (all of us) from the plane through the fence, haha, and the flight instructor (the girl is like 21, the FI is like 25), started rambling about how smoking hot she is, how she can 'fly his plane' anytime, it was absolutely hilarious. He just got off a flight with her like 20 mins prior to this too. Just funny hearing that coming from the FI. Believe me, there was a lot more, ahem, 'talk', about us (each of us), and that gorgeous girl, into great-detail, LOL. It was probably the funniest part of flight training that I experienced (just hearing/talking about that in whats supposed to be a 'professional' environment - but we were a tight knit group of pilots with this FI guy and another FI guy, so we always would act professional around other airport staff members (especially the chief flight instructor, [grin]) - in the air we'd act like goofballs (sometimes on freq, sometimes not, hehe). On freq we'd be serious with controllers but also come up with humorous chatter too.

Man I need to get back in the air :nw


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

aviator99,

:get 

Where's the payoff to that story you told?? So basically the story was... there was a hot girl student and you 3 guys thought she was hot? :con 

I was expecting you to say something along the lines of, "The Flight Instructor had sex with her up in the plane while he was, ahem, 'giving her lessons'."

That's 10 minutes of my life I'll never get back....


----------

